# chicago area sailors



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

established sailboat charter company in search of coast guard licensed captains to teach sailing courses on 30 - 37 ft sloop rigged boats, adult students, seasonal employment and too much fun to mention
email reply 
is your boat tied to your mooring too often?
solution: charter it 
looking for 1990''s and earlier boats to add to charter fleet [email protected]


----------

